
How leaky is shale gas production? - Red_Tarsius
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/02/how-leaky-is-shale-gas-production/
======
ptaffs
Who can we trust to tell us the answer?

[http://www.democracynow.org/2015/2/25/climate_deniers_expose...](http://www.democracynow.org/2015/2/25/climate_deniers_exposed_top_scientist_got)

~~~
briandear
Any time an article headline is "climate deniers.." Then immediately the rest
of the article is suspect. Even the attempt at objectivness is absent. In
terms of that article, where's the investigation into Al Gore becoming a
billionaire from this issue? Are his scientists somehow less influenced by
money? Al Gore has been debunked on numerous occasions; weren't the ice caps
supposed to have disappeared? Over 5 years ago he made that claim but they're
still there. Al Gore has almost godlike status among the global warming crowd
yet he flies in private jets with motorcades and has a massive mansion. If he
was so worried, why has he done nothing to curb his own carbon use? It's
hypocricy at its absurdest.

~~~
nextw33k
The ice caps are disappearing, just at a slower rate, the Northwest passage is
now open for shipping: [http://news.discovery.com/earth/oceans/cargo-ship-is-
first-t...](http://news.discovery.com/earth/oceans/cargo-ship-is-first-to-
solo-the-northwest-passage-141002.htm)

Climate scientists admitted they didn't have a complete model and worked to
improve that. Satellites are being launched to add data to the model:
[http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Latest-News-
Wires/2014/0629/NAS...](http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Latest-News-
Wires/2014/0629/NASA-to-launch-replacement-global-warming-satellite)

Ocean currents have been found to be storing up heat:
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/345/6199/897](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/345/6199/897)

The earth is an organic system, one that adapts. Nobody can truly know what
will happen, the body of evidence and the majority of scientists agree that
changing the balance of CO2 is not a good thing.

One persons hypocrisy does not invalidate everything else. Plus how do you
know he's not offsetting his carbon footprint by planting trees?

